# Calcium Scoring



## lmcenter (Nov 11, 2011)

Is there a CPT code for calcium scoring that doesn't include CT?  One that is just for the calcium scoring?

Thank you!


----------



## Cyndi113 (Nov 15, 2011)

What kind of report are you looking at? It would depend on what modality is used to determine the level of calcium. It would help if you posted a report.


----------

